# Wie konfiguriere ich den Java Editor richtig?



## Telefonpalme (11. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

habe jdk-1_5_0_15-nb-6_0_1 installiert. Irgendetwas geht bei der Konfig wohl schief, der editor will nicht kompilieren. Diese Einstellungen bekomme ich nicht hin: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/6548/jeditorwh8.png

Fehlermeldung beim kompilieren: 

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloworldApp/java
Exception in thread "main" 

Wo kann ich die richtigen Einstellungen erfahren?

Danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2008)

Hier? http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm

Guck auch mal hier rein: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=393116


----------



## Telefonpalme (12. Mrz 2008)

Danke, habe es mal nach deinem Tutorial (zweiter Link) eingestellt. 

Compilieren geht aber trotzdem nicht. Muss für den compiler was besonderes eingestellt werden?


So sehen meine beiden Compiler Felder auf dem Datenblatt "Compiler" aus.

Java-Compiler: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_15\bin\javac.exe

Jikes-Compiler: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_15\bin\jikes.exe (rot)

 Bei "Parameter" ist für den Java und den Jikes Compiler jeweils: "-O -deprecation -g" eingetragen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2008)

Jikes ist ein Alternativ-Compiler von IBM. Kannst du frei lassen (bzw. lassen wie es ist).
Die Optionen für die Compiler kannst du ebenfalls stehen lassen.
Wenn die Zeile für den javac weiß ist, wurde der Compiler vom Editor gefunden und ist einsatzbereit.
Das heißt: das Problem hat sehr wahrscheinlich nichts mehr mit dem Editor zu tun.

Falls das Kompilieren nun nicht klappt, solltest du mehr Informationen liefern. Was heißt "geht nicht"? Gibts Fehlermeldungen? Wie kompilierst du? Beschreibe, was passiert.

Edit:
Dein Problem scheint folgendes zu sein: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=65773
(Nachbar-Thread)


----------

